# An interesting situation at my corps...



## Trebuchet (29 Jan 2005)

The deal is this: the RSM, CSM, another Sgt and a Cpl were all caught consuming alcohol. It was witnessed by a CI, but not reported. Seeing as the cadets were my friends, I had a bit or a moral debate as to whether to report the event or not, and I ended up going for it and filing a disclosure.

I was not pleased with the outcome of the investigation (which was conducted by the officers of my corps).

The RSM has a 7 month suspension, and the CSM has a three wekk suspension (she will assume the duties of the RSM upon her return), the Sgt decided to leave cadets, and the Cpl get a 1 week suspension.

Does anything seem suspicious here? We have other cadets qualified to be the RSM and CSM, however, the law-breaker has a 3 week vacation followed by a promotion! It is almost as if she is being rewarded for violating the CATOs, QR&Os and the law. In order to convey the concerns and questions of my cadets, I am writing a letter to the Commanding Officer. The senior staff at the corps does not feel that someone who has demostrated their incompetence and immaturity in the appointment of CSM will make a good RSM. 

Any thoughts? and does anyone happen to know the legal repercussions of underage drinking?

Thanks!


----------



## ouyin2000 (29 Jan 2005)

well firstly, being RSM does not mean you HAVE to be a chief...RSM is an appointment, not a rank

secondly, from your officers' point of view, maybe the only person capable of assuming the duties of RSM during his suspension is the CSM?...they are probably not ready to throw a WO or Sgt into the position right now, which means they need their CSM to maintain a functioning rank structure


----------



## Chang (29 Jan 2005)

well maybe cause the csm has more actual experiences then the other cadidates and thats why shes getting the rsm position


----------



## Zedic_1913 (29 Jan 2005)

In my opinion suspending the RSM was not a good choice, you shouldn't have a cadet corps without an official RSM for long periods of time.  The RSM is the person the cadets aspire to be and look up to, and is an integral part of the chain of command.  As such the RSM shouldn't miss 7 months of the year.  I'm not standing up for your RSM, in my opinion they should have revoked his appointment of RSM and suspended him (perhaps after the 7 months he could come back as a CSM or something).


----------



## primer (29 Jan 2005)

I was in the understanding that Suspensions of Cadets had to be filed through your Det HQ


----------



## Jonny Boy (29 Jan 2005)

were these cadets drinking on cadet time?  if they were than it is there own fault and they deserved to get caught. but if they were not drinking on cadet time or in uniform than it is a decision they made on there own time that should of had no punishment at there home corp.


----------



## Trebuchet (29 Jan 2005)

Just to let you all know, the highest ranking people in my corps right now are the suspended RSM (a freshly promoted WO), and the CSM (a Sgt). After that its about 6 MCp'ls, 4 Cpl's, and a gaggle of Pte's and Cdt's. We haven't had a chief in over 7 years as far as I know... and it turns out that the CSM isn't losing her appointment, she just has a 3 week suspension. It's sad because the leadership was just shuffled recently, and now the entire plan has gone out the window.

They're not really setting a good example for the cadets when there is a Gold Star MCpl with 5 years experience (more qualified than the CSM except for rank, which I know does not matter) who could take over as CSM or RSM easily.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (29 Jan 2005)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> They're not really setting a good example for the cadets when there is a Gold Star MCpl with 5 years experience (more qualified than the CSM except for rank, which I know does not matter) who could take over as CSM or RSM easily.


Don't assume someone can handle a job due to qualifications and experiance, yes they help in the selection process but when it comes to doing a job its all about your leadership skills.  Also there are exceptions to every rule and reasons for each case, there may be some reason why this individual is only a MCpl.  My corps at one point had 2 MCpls with NSCE.


----------

